# S meets M



## alpina5 (Mar 23, 2005)

Few pic's that I took over the weekend. 








my car on 16 inch winter pirelli's and friends 530i.


----------



## alpina5 (Mar 23, 2005)

*Re: S meets M (alpina5)*

here are some more 
















_Modified by alpina5 at 3:28 PM 11-13-2005_


_Modified by alpina5 at 3:30 PM 11-13-2005_


----------



## joemamma (Jun 14, 1999)

looks like you're ready for the winter w/ your steels on


----------



## bedesone (May 9, 2005)

*Re: (joemamma)*

how is that an M?


----------



## alpina5 (Mar 23, 2005)

yes, this is not an M5, it s a 530i with a M sport package, that includes M5 front bumper, steering wheel and few other cosmetics. so you are looking at a stock e39 and a6 2.8 quattro, with few mods.


----------



## B4 VARIANT STYLE!!! (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: S meets M (alpina5)*

So the thread should actually read: Fake S meets Fake M...
I'm not here to dis, but why put an S6 badge on a 2.8L A6? I can maybe see S by itself on a 4.2L and even the 2.7T, but on the 2.8? I do not concur.


_Modified by B4 VARIANT STYLE!!! at 8:18 AM 11-14-2005_


----------



## joemamma (Jun 14, 1999)

yeah I wasn't going to bash the guy, but I kind of have to agree. put a S/C on the thing and we can talk. If this pic was to get out to the AW we'd have to put you into witness protection


----------



## alpina5 (Mar 23, 2005)

yeh, the S6 is out this winter, that is when the car is going to the shop, getting an RS6 badge ..... heheh, just a joke, plan on getting audi sport logo, when i got the car i was just another wannabe.


----------



## bedesone (May 9, 2005)

*Re: (alpina5)*

its ok to dream


----------



## whostolesilence (Sep 4, 2005)

that is one sad bimmer


----------



## alpina5 (Mar 23, 2005)

It s factory, there nothing done to it, and probably wont be, the owner is getting new 750i.


----------

